
Post-mortems: A collection of postmortems - yarapavan
https://github.com/danluu/post-mortems
======
yarapavan
Original blog post -> [http://danluu.com/postmortem-
lessons/](http://danluu.com/postmortem-lessons/)

Previous HN discussion ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10090806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10090806)

I love reading postmortems. They're educational, but unlike most educational
docs, they tell an entertaining story. I've spent a decent chunk of time
reading postmortems at both Google and Microsoft. I haven't done any kind of
formal analysis on the most common causes of bad failures (yet), but there are
a handful of postmortem patterns that I keep seeing over and over again.

